

The 'Robotech' Master - dailo10
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/05/06/apop050610.DTL

======
arpit
"Warner Brothers had acquired the live-action rights for "Robotech," which is
being developed by Tobey Maguire's production company. Where is the petition I
need to sign to not let Tobey McGuire play Rick Hunter

